

Ask HN: How to balance multiple projects? - mbenjaminsmith

Background:<p>I'm currently working on iOS projects and have one new app in the app store and three more 'definite' ones at idea/planning stage. I say definite as these are the ideas that I've vetted with my partner as worth some exploratory work. The app that's in the store has a timeline set up for adding several new features that have been planned and I'm also spending some time reaching out to reviewers, etc for marketing that product.<p>I'm also looking (not aggressively) for contracting work as I'd like to pick some up in the next month or two, but that's something I'll slot time for when the time comes.<p>My question:<p>I normally have a laser-like focus on projects and will work nearly non-stop until the next goal is reached (prototype, version 1, etc). But I've started to see myself bounce around between projects more that normal. I'm still working constantly, but I'm not really spending enough time with each project to make significant progress (or the level for progress that I'm used to).<p>I'm wondering if people here have proven tricks for working on multiple projects in parallel. Do you divide by days? Hours? Do you set smaller goals for each project and work serially through them? Don't fight things and just do whatever you feel like until you find a rhythm?<p>It's not a question of over-working as I do get out of the house on a somewhat regular basis for recreation - this isn't a procrastination or burnout question. Also, it's not a question for me of task management in the sense that I forget what's next. I know what's 'in the queue' at all times. I'm wondering what people have found most effective for moving several projects (in various stages) forward aggressively.<p>Thanks<p>Edit: typo
======
pknight
I work a little different than most, as in I don't plan a set schedule in
advance or according to a fixed routine. I look to reduce low-efficient
workflow and seek to maximize optimal workflow taking intuitive, up to date
cues from how I'm feeling & doing. Examples:

My approach involves compartmentalizing blocks of time through out the day and
devoting blocks to separate projects. When I'm working on one project I don't
worry about other projects because they have their own blocks. It helps to
avoid nagging thoughts that are related to other projects/commitments while
one is trying to tend to another. Those nagging thoughts are a major point of
stress/distraction/lack of productivity so I make it a point to prevent and
counteract them. Each dedicated block is like giving permission to tend to one
area and one area only. This works as long as I am concrete/clear about it.

In between blocks I take advantage of mental reboots/refreshers by resting,
exercising, eating, socializing etc. Nothing original about that, but it
works. Especially if you stop working when you hit a roadblock, or find you're
getting tired, switching to rest or to a different project helps is most
likely much more efficient than struggling along. If I'm frustrated I know I'm
not working optimally and that's a cue to either switch to resting or a
different project.

I give way to flow, or being in a zone, because it's like to be the most rapid
and effective way to get things realized. Whatever is psychologically
easy/pleasant to do is probably going to be more effective use of time. Note
that that has nothing to do with intellectual difficulty (working on a really
hard problem can be fun etc). Of course this doesn't work all day everyday and
for everything, but as a general guideline it makes a big difference - at
least for me.

It's a bit like sailing, I know generally where I want to head, but I work
with the wind and weather. It works nice if you have a lot of flexibility and
freedom about how you manage your time.

------
mcnemesis
I can't personally say i have a proven approach, but my success with multiple
projects has been due to this sort of impromptu guide:

Prioritize tasks based on a 'pressure' metric p, where p is roughly:

p = interestingness * complexity_of_task / (deadline - now)

Then split my time up (sometimes daily, sometimes a week) like

time_for_task1 = available_time * p1 / (p for all tasks)

Roughly, this means:

\- am more likely to do a task that is very interesting (either because of the
hacks involved or the money!)

\- am more likely to put emphasis on tasks nearing their deadline

\- am definitely the more complex a task is, the more time it ought to demand,
so this increases or reduces pressure

But take note of the 'physics envy' syndrome! attempting to formulate
everything can lead one into unnecessary error! So i tend to use this with a
grain of salt, sometimes mere gut feelings are enough to decide what to do
next.

